# Am I the only person in the world who does NOT have a microwave?



## HappyAvocado (Oct 24, 2005)

we had one when i was a kid, but we never used it. when i moved out of momma's house i just never got one.... microwaved food tastes funny to me. people are shocked! they come over to my house with cold coffee and say "can i just pop this in the microwave?" and are baffled when i say i dont have one. "how do you heat up leftovers?" they ask me... well, i heat them up in a pot on the stove. am i the only one?


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 24, 2005)

I have one. And I do use it too much. But,  I know quite a few people that feel the same as you. Nothing wrong with that at all.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 24, 2005)

Recent survey results reveal that you are the only person who does not have a microwave.


----------



## Brianschef (Oct 24, 2005)

I do not own one, I do not use one for my home catering service either.  To me that is not cooking that is reheating.  I was trained in an old fashioned kitchen by an old fashioned chef, she did not need one either.  I have cooked around the world and have yet found a need for a nuker(microwave), cooking is all about timing, not speed heating.

And I agree food tastes like burnt plastic to me when served out of a microwave.  I can tell everytime.


----------



## HappyAvocado (Oct 24, 2005)

texasgirl, its not that im against it, its just that growing up, in my house the microwave was sort of a novelty appliance that we used to make microwaved popcorn in once or twice a month.  and then i went out into the world and found that there are such things as microwave cookbooks!


----------



## middie (Oct 24, 2005)

i use mine all the time to reheat leftovers and to make a cup of tea or hot chocolate.
though i rarely eat them i also use it for t.v. dinners and to heat up canned soup. i also cook corn in it


----------



## HappyAvocado (Oct 24, 2005)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Recent survey results reveal that you are the only person who does not have a microwave.



uh-uh.  so far the poll says that there are two people in the world.  me and one other.


----------



## GB (Oct 24, 2005)

I have one, but do not use it for much. I pretty much only use it for heating some leftovers like soups, stews, leftovers from a restaurant. For instance, I used it to reheat my ribs and mashed potatoes from dinner the other night. this was a great use of the microwave IMO. The ribs heated up in about 2 minutes and tasted as good as when I had them in the restaurant. The potatoes took no time at all and also tasted perfect. It took almost no time and I did not have to dirty multiple dishes to accomplish this.

I hate the microwave for a lot of things (defrosting for one), but I do think it has a very valuable place in my kitchen. I could certainly do without it if I had to, but knowing the right things to use it for, I find it a great tool at times.

Edited to add that I did not vote in the poll because I would need another choice that says I have one, but only use it every once in a while for certain things.


----------



## Robo410 (Oct 24, 2005)

I rarely use it, it came with the apt.  I reheat something like leftover rice or broccoli (takes a few seconds) or thaw out frozen spinach for a dip or soften rock hard ice cream.  But that's about it.


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 24, 2005)

HappyAvocado said:
			
		

> texasgirl, its not that im against it, its just that growing up, in my house the microwave was sort of a novelty appliance that we used to make microwaved popcorn in once or twice a month. and then i went out into the world and found that there are such things as microwave cookbooks!


 
 I just meant there isn't anything wrong with not having one. Cause that's what the ones I know feel when people look at them funny about not having it.


----------



## Constance (Oct 24, 2005)

I use mine for all sorts of things: browning burger and sausage, sweating onions, cooking spaghetti sauce, making cheese dip, etc. 
One thing I don't do is heat things in plastic containers (except the hard plastic made specifically for microwaves) because the plastic emits some chemical into your food that is supposedly a carcinogen.


----------



## GB (Oct 24, 2005)

Constance said:
			
		

> One thing I don't do is heat things in plastic containers (except the hard plastic made specifically for microwaves) because the plastic emits some chemical into your food that is supposedly a carcinogen.


Yep I am with you on this as well.

Just like any other tool in the kitchen, there are right ways to use it and incorrect ways to use it. You would not put a plastic bowl on your stovetop, for instance. I would not use plastic in a microwave either (unless it is the kind made for it).

When microwaves first started becoming popular, people thought they replaced every other cooking method. I think most people quickly realized that was not the case. If used for the right things though it can really be a great tool. That is not to say that it is necessary or that everyone will want to use it. I completely respect the people who do not like then and do not want to use them for anything.


----------



## foodaholic (Oct 24, 2005)

My sig says it all.


----------



## cara (Oct 24, 2005)

we use our microwave to reheat leftovers and defreeze... and I usually cook the rice in it... It's quite simple and gives me more place on the stove...


----------



## jennyema (Oct 24, 2005)

My mother is afraid of microwaves!

I have one and do not actually "cook" (as in finished dishes) with it but use it for prep work. Yesterday there was too much going on on the stove so I used the microwave to parboil carrots.

Also reheat leftovers -- though some leftovers are better reheated in the oven, I admit. But when you are dumping leftover chinese food on a paper plate, nothing is more efficient that the microwave to reheat.


----------



## Zereh (Oct 24, 2005)

I don't really "cook" anything in my microwave. 

I use it to reheat rice most of the time (cover the rice with a fairly damp paper towel and it comes out perfectly). I also may use it to reheat some stuff, but am just as likely to do that on top of the stove or in the oven.

I think that microwaved food has a different taste and texture and neither compare favorably to standard cooking methods.


Z


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 24, 2005)

The microwave is just another tool in the kitchen.  I don't attach any stigma to using one.

The closest I come to actual cooking in the microwave is steaming veggies for a side dish.  We also use it to melt chocolate or to boil a cup of water for tea.  Otherwise, like many of you, I use it to reheat and defrost.


----------



## shannon in KS (Oct 24, 2005)

Funny memory, I will never forget the episode of Dharma and Greg when her father is forced to use the microwave and he is across the room ducking behind the bar so as not to be zapped by any harmful rays....  I rarely use the microwave, unless I am reheating something.  The defrost seems to partially cook stuff, and that drives me nuts, so I don't use it for that.  hmmm, maybe i just need to read the manual.....


----------



## auntdot (Oct 24, 2005)

I am going to echo many.

There are just the two of us, and it is hard to make a lot of foods for just two, and we love to cook.

So leftovers are plentiful.

And find the nuker very useful to warm the stuff up and it does not seem to cook the stuff, such as meat, as much as the oven during the warm up process.  Just my opinion.

When we first got our first one, which is still working by the way, it was over twenty years ago.

When we first obtained ours, tried cooking with it and found it dismal for that use.

But to warm stuff and maybe a bit of prep heating, oh yes, and heating up frozen sliders, it works just fine for us.


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 24, 2005)

If I had to give up either my stove and regular oven or my microwave, of course the microwave would go.  However, I love it, and I do use mine quite a bit.  Of course I reheat in it, plus I cook rice, "baked" (more like steamed) potatoes (only if I don't have time to bake them in the oven), some main dishes (I have a steamer dish that is good for ground beef/tomato dishes), and I bake some cakes in it.  

 Barbara


----------



## hellschef (Oct 24, 2005)

popcorn and to warm the coffee, thats about the only use i have for it technology scares me


----------



## purrfectlydevine (Oct 24, 2005)

I'll use it for leftovers, popcorn and to precook things like baked potatoes before I put them in the oven to finish.


----------



## Zereh (Oct 24, 2005)

To each their own. =) I didn't say that  microwaves were horrible and should be abolished. I said that *I* didn't care for the taste or texture of things cooked in it. If it works for you, super! Nuke away.

The beauty of cooking is that there is no right or wrong, there is only what makes your tastebuds sing.


Z


----------



## HappyAvocado (Oct 24, 2005)

gosh, reading a couple of these responses makes me want to clarify that i am not "against" the microwave. ive just never really used one and i guess im not used to the flavor of microwaved food. people that i know seem to think that it is unusual that i dont have one, and i was curious to see how many other people out there dont have a microwave. im sure that it is a very useful kitchen tool for some...


----------



## Dina (Oct 24, 2005)

I used to have one but it just died on me.  It was a good one that lasted over 12 years.


----------



## licia (Oct 24, 2005)

There isn't much that I cook totally in the microwave. We use it every day for one thing or another, usually reheating. Dh does lots of coffee in it. I don't drink reheated coffee at all. I use it when I bake - to melt butter, heat water, etc. I make tea in it. I've heard rice is great but I haven't done that. I wouldn't be without one tho.


----------



## corazon (Oct 24, 2005)

I heat up my son's hot chocolate in the microwave.  That's about it.  I agree with you that it tastes funny.  Even heating up leftovers, I do in the oven or on the stove.  It takes more time but if I use the microwave I find I don't want to eat it because it's just not right.  Sometimes if my tea gets cold I'll stick it in for 20 seconds but even that doesn't seem right.  If this makes sense, when I make my tea on the stove it's a deep heat and in the microwave it's like it's only hot on the surface.  It's not the same.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 24, 2005)

I'm a heating up and left-over user but never have I actually cooked something in it i.e., chicken, cake, etc.


----------



## Vyshtia (Oct 25, 2005)

I used to use my microwave ALL the time.  I didn't cook - so my source of food was canned foods/frozen dinners, etc..

Now that I'm cooking....and researching all sorts of stuff... I've only used my microwave rarely to heat up leftovers.

...But now I'm doing some extensive research and finding out all sorts of articles about how microwaving foods kills all the nutrients and upsets your physical "balance"...all sorts of bad stuff!  I won't go into it here...but reading this stuff has gotten me quite worried...and if I find enough proof that this research is valid...I just may very well toss the microwave for good....


----------



## JMediger (Oct 25, 2005)

We don't have one ... no room and I really don't miss it.  Anything we need to reheat I can do in a pot on the stove or in the oven.  We've had one on and off again since leaving home, depending on the place we were renting.  Now that it's ours, I'm not willling to give up either a) the cupboard space above my stove or b) any counter space.
Call me crazy .. 
Also, I've read that you shouldn't re-heat coffee in the microwave because it can become bad / toxic.  Urban legend - probably but thought I'd throw it out there.
: ) JMediger


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 25, 2005)

Vyshtia said:
			
		

> ...and if I find enough proof that this research is valid...


 
That's a great attitude! Make sure the information is factual and substantiated before making any judgements. Too often, people read a hint of possible problems and over react.

BTW, I have never seen any substantiated information about negative effects from microwaves on food.


----------



## RPCookin (Oct 25, 2005)

I feel that the micowave is a great timesaving tool when used in the right way. I have rarely "cooked" in the microwave, but I defrost and reheat pretty much daily. We usually do frozen veggies in it, and with care you can defrost almost anything without cooking it. I often do baked potatoes in it, although the texture is not quite as good as in the oven. I'm not that picky when I'm just doing it for myself and my wife, and 5 minutes in the micro beats the heck out of 1 hour in the oven for us when we both work 8 to 10 hour days, 5 days a week.

When I'm actually cooking something however, I do also know how to use the range too...  ... at least, I rarely get complaints


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 25, 2005)

Rick:

When I want a baked potato in a hurry, I nuke it for 3-4 minutes (maybe 6-7 minutes for two) then bake it for 30.  That seems like a compromise I can live with.


----------



## Vyshtia (Oct 25, 2005)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> That's a great attitude! Make sure the information is factual and substantiated before making any judgements. Too often, people read a hint of possible problems and over react.
> 
> BTW, I have never seen any substantiated information about negative effects from microwaves on food.


 
Thank you   

So far, I have not found any proof that microwaves are detrimental to your health.  The research and cases that are quoted to make that argument are all old...from the 70's and such.  Microwave technology has changed a LOT since then.  Those same cases are quoted over and over again too - there's nothing new and nothing to substantiate it.

But there's no definite proof otherwise as well.  It seems that there are no real, definite, current research on this topic.  90% of American households have a microwave (estimated) - so I guess there is a big reason to not prove that this thing is dangerous.  

Bottom line - I can find no definite proof for or against the argument that microwaves are dangerous.  Just to be on the safe side though, I wouldn't do any cooking in the microwave.  Quick reheats and defrosting will be all I'll be using it for...and only when I can't/don't have the time to do it on the range or other options.


----------



## licia (Oct 26, 2005)

I don't think I posted this before.  I use my microwave to get casseroles started, i.e. lasagna, I cook it in the mw until the oven is preheated.  It takes a few minutes less to cook and you can't tell the difference.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 26, 2005)

I read a tip somewhere (or saw it on TV).  Preheat your stuffing in the microwave prior to stuffing the turkey to speed up the cooking process and keep the turkey from drying out.

If you do this, you must stuff the turkey and immediately cook it.  You cannot stuff the hot stuffing into the turkey and let it hang around for a while before roasting.


----------



## gwkr36a (Oct 26, 2005)

Microwave Tips:
http://www.betterhealth.vic.gov.au/bhcv2/bhcarticles.nsf/pages/Microwave_ovens_safety_issues


----------



## KAYLINDA (Oct 26, 2005)

I guess I'm the microwave queen! We have 10 microwaves in our kitchen.  (of course it's a restaurant)...and we use all of them constantly.
  They are wonderful so many things that I don't have the time to "stand over the stove for".  
  However, that being said...there's many things I would never cook in a microwave also.
  But here's how we use ours.
  20 Different candies.
  All our cream pie fillings.
  Precooking all our fruit pie fillings before putting into crust.
  Many sauces...sweet and sour...cherry sauce...white sauce.
  Bakers that we precook...for many things like potato salad...au gratin potatoes...potato plates. 
  We precook our pastas on the stove...refrigerate...then at serving put them on a plate....warm the sauces in the microwave...put over the pastas...and heat.
  Many vegetables....casseroles....
    I have cooked hamburger in the microwave....(works great if you stir it enough).  We cook all our meatloafs...stuffed peppers...cabbage rolls...in it.
  And of course for reheating...all the chili's...spaghetti sauces etc...that are preportioned.
  I bake all our bread...immediately freeze...then re-warm each day.
   So though I wouldn't exactly say we "cook" in it.  We use them all daily for a number of purposes....and I'd be lost without them!
   I think for many who do not use them much...maybe it's just that you're not quite sure how to?  Or maybe you aren't aware that they are so easy to use for things that you normally have to stand over a stove and stir.  Just takes a little practice...and "want to" usually.  
  There's not a darn thing wrong with the "stove" method if you prefer it though!


----------



## GB (Oct 26, 2005)

KAYLINDA brings up an interesting point, that restaurants use microwaves. I have no way of knowing how often this happens or which restaurants use them and which do not, but this got me thinking. For those of you who said that you can taste a difference in food that has been nuked, have you ever noticed it in a restaurant?


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 26, 2005)

gwkr36a said:
			
		

> Microwave Tips:
> http://www.betterhealth.vic.gov.au/bhcv2/bhcarticles.nsf/pages/Microwave_ovens_safety_issues


 

This is good info.


----------



## KAYLINDA (Oct 26, 2005)

Good Article Andy!  Stir Stir Stir!


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 26, 2005)

My mom discovered that if she put a 2-crust fruit pie in the microwave oven for awhile, and then put it in the regular oven (not sure of times), the filling did not run over.  

 Barbara


----------



## subfuscpersona (Nov 4, 2005)

No microwave due to limited counter space.

For the home cook, microwave ovens seem to be used primarily for reheating and defrostring.

I've worked at a number of places that had an employee kitchen equipped with a microwave. I brought in home-cooked meals and used the microwave to reheat. It was great!

Many commercial frozen (and quite good tasting) meals can be purchased at a supermarket. Because the microwave is safe (eg - it turns off automatically) these meals are great for kids or the elderly, because the cooking is self-limiting. 

My Mom, who suffered from dementia in her last years (and therefore could not be trusted to use the stove) was able to learn how to use a microwave. She could "cook" nutrious meals in her home; this enabled her to stay in her home and provide meals for herself. The safety factor of the microwave for anyone who cannot be trusted to use a stove should not be underestimted.


----------



## Jikoni (Nov 23, 2005)

I have one, never cooked in it, but great for warming up leftovers and defrosting. Oh yeah and making a cup of tea masala.


----------



## thumpershere2 (Nov 23, 2005)

I use mine to reheat and defrost foods. Love the micro pop corn too. I don't care for cooking with it tho. food taste better cooked the old fashion way.


----------

